# want to see sister and brother of Bowser ?



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Bagatelle had 3 babies ,,,,

Bowser will belongs to bibitte like you already know


his little sister will be Moèra


his little brother will be spike


and some day when she'll have another litter ,,,,i'll can choose a female for me to keep home ,lollllll


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish we were closer. I can hear Spike saying he'ed like to live here. :lol:


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

ahahhaahah

Nancy , he tell somethings like that last night but i was not sure exactly cause his voice is not enough loud.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhhhhhh!! cute little babies!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awwwww they are so beautiful! 'Specialy Bowser in my mind hehe :mrgreen:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! i want one!! hehehe


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Vortex 

the next litter of that parents will be only in about 6-7 months ,,still want one ?? héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhhééh


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

aw!!! they are sooo cute


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

a little up-date to show their growing ;-)



Moèra
 

Bowser
 

Spike


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Coco said:


> a little up-date to show their growing ;-)


They R just too sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

THanks a lot ,,,Mother an Father make good job hihihihi


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bowser has got the most beautiful mask


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Mother and Father done a Wonderful job!!
They are all adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am stealing all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

shetland said:


> I am stealing all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


not if i beat you too it!!!! Muhahaa! :lol: 
there sooooooo [email protected]!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awwwww my little sweetheart!  He is soooooo beautiful! I can't wait to see him in REAL! :mrgreen:


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Shetland and Vortex ,,,,If you succeed ,,,,,it' ll be on the death body of Bibitte cause she don't let you go with her baby ,,,,,,lollllllllll


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

gorgeous just gorgeous


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

trop minions! You have really beautifull babies, too bad they are so far from me, I can't snach them up in your selep


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Coco said:


> Shetland and Vortex ,,,,If you succeed ,,,,,it' ll be on the death body of Bibitte cause she don't let you go with her baby ,,,,,,lollllllllll


And voila! :lol: Beware of my love for my babies! AWRRRGGGG!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

FiaSpice ,,

I often ship some by plane if you realy want one, it's just 3 hours from here to Mtl. 

I can put your name on my waiting list for her next litter :lol:

You'll have 6 months to wait ,


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, if I'd be un-reasonable I'd say yes right away! I have my hands full with Litchi (specially nail clipping) now and I don't think I'd have the place in my new appartment for a second one (nor the money, I'm living on Employment Insurence). But who know in the future....


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Fiaspice don't be worry ,,,I just kidding you cause I know you know how to reach me if you want one ,,    and i never breed if I don,t have a waiting list cause I don,t want to have hogglets whitout forever family !!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, but it's glad to see a Quebec's breeder involved in the hedgehog forums. Looking back, the breeder I got Litchi from wasn't good at all. She only had one Silent Spinner rotating every night for her hedgehog: because it was expensive. She was feeding cheap food and reproducing pet store hedgies. She was proud saying she made so much money out of them (I know now most breeders don't) that she could be in cuba sevral times a year. In fact she wasn't even there when Litchi was born. I'm glad this girl doesn't reproduce anymore.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

You're wright some peoples do that for money ,,but it's not all peoples like that and I am sure that you love your baby and you don't regret to have her ,,,then you can tell thanks to the breeder and also be happy if she don't breed anymore ,,

I love my hedgies an I am sad when I read some story like this ,,

But like you said ,,,,,,,,,who know the future


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

a little up date

all the family at 6 weeks 




and this photo is all the babies at home 
Snow Storm in the house ,,,,


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

they are so cute. Reminds me how cute are 6-weeks old babies!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww I reconize Bowser on the two first pictures... HOW CUTE!

I also see Cassie on the last pic (the only one who is not snowflake hehe! or, at least, the less snoflaked one  ) And Bowser is down the belly of Cassie (?) :mrgreen: 

I JUST CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE THEM WITH ME!!!!!


----------

